# Dallas Mavericks Summer League; B Squad



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks 2006 Summer League Roster*​11 Brian Boddicker F 6'9" 
*32 DeAngelo Collins F 6'9*" 
23 Ryan Forehan-Kelly F 6'6" 
*8 Ben Hunt G 6'2" 180 *
3 Ivan Koljevich G 6'1" 
45 Alexi Korolev C 6'11" 
*43 Jelani McCoy F/C 6'10" *
35 Bingo Merriex F 6'9" 
*21 David Noel F 6'6" 230 
12 Marcellus Sommerville F 6'7"*
6 Yuta Tabuse G 5'9" 
20 Jay Youngblood G 6'5" 

Coaching Staff:
Head Coach - Greg Dreiling
Assistant Coach - Robert Lineberg
Jimmy Tubbs - Assistant Coach


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Game 1; 
Dallas Mavericks 67
Los Angeles Lakers 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Today’s NBA matchup in Long Beach proved to be a blowout with the Los Angeles Lakers besting the Dallas Mavericks 97-69 behind 14 points from center Andrew Bynum and a late game surge from guard Von Wafer. Dallas sent the lesser of their two summer league teams to Long Beach and it showed as they were outplayed and outmatched in the second half. In an interesting twist the Dallas roster featured Milwaukee Bucks second round draft choice David Noel.

Mavericks

*Ryan Forehan-Kelly* – Ryan led the Mavericks in scoring with 16 points on 6 of 12 shooting. He showed a nice stroke and pulled up from 3 a couple of times draining them with ease. He showed some hustle on the boards too coming up with 3 offensive rebounds.

*DeAngelo Collins* – Collins started the game looking like Dallas’ best player, but faded along with the rest of the team in the second half. He lead the team in rebounding with 8 and managed a couple of nice buckets.

*Jelani McCoy* – Journeyman Jelani McCoy was given the task of guarding Andrew Bynum and was not up to it. However, on the Dallas side of the ball McCoy did have one of the better games, and even showed a few offensive moves on the block.

*David Noel* – Although a Milwaukee draft choice, Noel showed up in Long Beach playing for the Dallas squad. Despite playing 33 minutes he was rarely involved in the offense, scoring only 4 points and not collecting any rebounds. When he did have the ball in his hands he did appear a little more polished then your average summer league competition so hopefully he can make a bigger impact in future games.
<center>







</center> 

<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







<center>







</center></center></td></tr></tbody></table> </center>

<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table> </center> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Game 2;
Dallas Mavericks: 82
Memphis Grizzlies: 113


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>Following yesterday’s blowout loss to the Los Angeles Lakers the Dallas B team once again took a beating while facing the Memphis Grizzlies. Outmatched from tipoff by a vastly better Memphis squad, the Mavericks ended up losing 113-82, mostly due to the efforts of second year Grizzly player Hakim Warrick.

Mavericks

*David Noel* – Noel looked the best of any of the Maverick players on the floor today. That’s a shame for Dallas though as Noel is actually Milwaukee’s second round pick. Noel got the start today and looked confident on both ends. In his previous game against the Lakers he scored little and didn’t rebound while still looking polished. Today however he notched a double-double with 10 points and 10 boards (4 offensive) and was much more involved.

*DeAngelo Collins* – DeAngelo had a poor game on the court today. It looked as if he carried his second half fade in day two into day three scoring only 2 points on 1 of 6 shots and pulling down only 2 rebounds.

*Ryan Forehan-Kelly* – Ryan had another nice outing today from behind the arc hitting all 3 of his three pointers and scoring 11 points.
<center></center> 
*Ivan Koljevic* – Ivan notched a quiet 9 assists in only 24 minutes of play.
<center>







</center> 
<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>
<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>

</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_


























David Noel


















Yuta Tabuse









Jelani Mccoy









Alexi Korolev








_


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Great pics. I want Yuta for humor value. BTW isn't he a Clipper?

Though this Mavs team has nothing to do with us really, no coaches, no players are technically Mavs, so I could care less about the B Squad


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm really confused on David Noel

Why would Milwaukee's second round pick be playing for us?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tersk said:


> I'm really confused on David Noel
> 
> Why would Milwaukee's second round pick be playing for us?


 For work out reasons because they get to see one of their players playing and thats what matters not the team.

Also I'd like us to sign that one guy thats Japanese and a crazy 3 point shooter


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Great pics. I want Yuta for humor value. BTW isn't he a Clipper?
> 
> Though this Mavs team has nothing to do with us really, no coaches, no players are technically Mavs, so I could care less about the B Squad


 Why for humor? He is a deadly shooter and can pass the ball very well ( against memphis he had 9 assits in only 25 minutes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

M F F L said:


> Why for humor? He is a deadly shooter and can pass the ball very well ( against memphis he had 9 assits in only 25 minutes


Yuta Tabuse has bounced around summer leagues, he is not good. He is quick but he can't defend a lick, he is 5'9 and I don't want him here.

He is playing on the Mavericks B Team, they are pathetic and he is not doing too well. I'd much rather Devin Harris get his 4 mpg or Darrell Armstrong returns.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Game 3;
Dallas Mavericks 87
Los Angeles Lakers: 99


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dave Noel is athletic, he's the best player on that team, and he doesn't even belong to us.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm liking that Ryab guy, wouldn't be suprised if he ended up with Team A in the Mount. Revue


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Both teams started their benches today leading to an ugly game that eventually gave way to a Los Angeles Lakers win over the Dallas Mavericks 99-87. Dallas didn’t score in the first 6 minutes of the game and shot 40% overall with 21 turnovers. Both teams played poorly with the Mavericks looking overmatched in the first quarter and then taking turns one-upping each other on bad plays throughout the third. It wasn’t until the final minutes of the game when the Lakers started to pull away and sealed the victory.

Mavericks

*Forehan-Kelly* – Ryan has shown time and again that he’s an excellent perimeter shooter, and this game was no exception. Scoring 16 points on 6 of 11 shooting (2 for 2 from behind the arc) Ryan showed a nice arsenal of pull-ups and jumpers coming off picks and when left alone. Ryan’s shooting 70% from three in the SPL which isn’t too much of a surprise as he shot 46% last year for Etendard de Brest in France.

*Yuta Tabuse* – Japanese fan favorite Yuta Tabuse and former Phoenix Suns and Denver Nuggets camp invitee had his best game of the summer scoring 16 points and dishing 7 assists. Tabuse is extremely fast and has a reliable jump shot when wide open. When contested however, his percentage drops dramatically. Listed at 5’9” Yuta is prone to being posted up and dominated by bigger players. His hustle, quickness and floor knowledge are what keep getting him invited to camps.

*Jelani McCoy* – McCoy had one of his better SPL games scoring 11 points, pulling down 10 boards and blocking 3 shots. He still has yet to show much of an offensive game, but he did a good job of holding young Lakers center Andrew Bynum to only 2 points.
<center></center>
 Lakers

*Danilo Pinnock/JR Pinnock* - Pinnock started out the game everywhere with a block on a layup immediately after the opening tip, followed by a cut for a reverse layup and then a monster dunk on an alley-oop from Devin Green which literally brought the rim and stanchion to the ground as it collapsed on Maverick Bingo Merriex. He later followed that up with another alley-oop from Green and a put-back dunk over several Maverick players. At one point he grabbed an offensive board out of the hands of the defender behind the backboard and then looked off all of the defenders before slyly jumping and laying it off the glass from behind. His other highlight was a dunk in transition which he threw to himself up in the air before slamming it home. He should have probably been called for a violation and Dallas’ coach let the referees have it, earning himself a technical in the process.

<center>







</center> 
<center>







</center><center><table border="1" width="1"></table></center></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

"Danilo Pinnock/JR Pinnock - Pinnock started out the game everywhere with a block on a layup immediately after the opening tip, followed by a cut for a reverse layup and then a monster dunk on an alley-oop from Devin Green which literally brought the rim and stanchion to the ground as it collapsed on Maverick Bingo Merriex. He later followed that up with another alley-oop from Green and a put-back dunk over several Maverick players. At one point he grabbed an offensive board out of the hands of the defender behind the backboard and then looked off all of the defenders before slyly jumping and laying it off the glass from behind. His other highlight was a dunk in transition which he threw to himself up in the air before slamming it home. He should have probably been called for a violation and Dallas’ coach let the referees have it, earning himself a technical in the process."

He's going to be Rookie of the Year and MVP the next year, I know it! God damn! This always happens!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Game 4; (Overtime)
Dallas Mavericks 117
Memphis Grizzlies 121


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>Memphis star Hakim Warrick grabbed an offensive board with 17 seconds left in the game and layed it in to take the lead. Sweet shooter Ryan Forehan-Kelly then faked left and spun right for a fadeaway from behind the college arc to tie it up for the Mavericks with 3 seconds left sending the game into overtime. Forehan-Kelly then went on to score 7 more points during the extra period, but it wasn’t enough to overcome the significantly more talented Memphis roster, finally falling 121-117. 

Mavericks

*Ryan Forehan-Kelly* – Ryan tied the game on a fadeaway twenty footer at the end of regulation and then scored 7 of the Mavericks points in overtime trying to lead them to victory. He went 8 for 14 from the field and scored 22 points. In addition to his offense Ryan showed a nice recovery after getting crossed-over by Tarence Kinsey leaping and blocking Tarence’s 18’ jumper.

*Marcus Hatten* – If Forehan-Kelly excelled during overtime, Marcus Hatten is the player that kept them in the game allowing him to do so. Not listed on the Dallas roster, Hatten showed up today wearing #9 and dominated after coming in off the bench in the first quarter. S<center></center>coring 29 points on 10 of 19 shooting and 5 of 7 from behind the arc, Hatten not only lead both teams in scoring but did so in a variety of ways. He used his speed and quickness to fake defenders out of position with some nice hesitation moves getting to layup for multiple And-1 opportunities, and didn’t flinch as he hit back-to-back threes in the fourth. He also played some good defense picking standout Grizzlies guard Kyle Lowry several times with one key steal occurring with 20 seconds left in overtime down by only 2.

*Marcellus Sommerville* – Sommerville can score, there’s no denying that. Similar to Grizzlies swingman Carlos Powell, he can put it in the bucket, but doesn’t contribute much elsewhere. He’s not shooting a great percentage this summer, but he’s not afraid to jack i<center></center> t up.

*Jelani McCoy* – McCoy rolled his left ankle with 2 minutes to play in the 4th, but after working it out was deemed well enough to come back in and play overtime.

<center>








Marcus Hatten
</center> 
<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table>DeAngello Collins

Courtest of Draft Express
</center>

*http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=165*
</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not seeing any Marquis Daniels type finds in this group of Summer Leaguers.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I'm not seeing any Marquis Daniels type finds in this group of Summer Leaguers.


The only one who I could think of is Pops Mensah-Bohu, the tweener - apparently Dallas is interested in him. I could see him taking Rawle Marshall's spot, but who knows.

They are playing in the A Squad, I doubt anyone from here will make an impact in the NBA.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

OMG, our B-Team won!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bingo Merriex









David Noel


















Yuta Tabuse


----------

